# انتاج غاز الميثان من مخلفات الصرف الصحي



## عمر الامارات (22 مارس 2011)

ارجو منكم
كتاب في كيفية انتاج غاز الميثان من مخلفات الصرف الصحي(الحمأة)
ارجو منكم الافادة لانه موضوع جميل ومفيد
وشكرا


----------



## صفوان اصف (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذه ملف مبسط ارجوا ان يكون مفيد


----------



## عمر الامارات (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمر الامارات (26 مارس 2011)

انا قرأت الموضوع
واعجبني جدا
ولكن اريد منك ان تضيف مواضيع اكثر
لان اعمل في شركة مياه وصرف صحي
وكنت اريد ان استفيد من توليد طاقة من مخلفات الصرف الصحي
وشكرا


----------



## صفوان اصف (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا الاطلاع على هذه الدراسة
(الدراسة في المرفقات)


----------



## جمال سعدالله (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الامارات (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## رانى فتحى (5 أبريل 2011)

قرأت الموضوع واعجبني جدا 
*وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود*


----------



## tamer safety (7 أبريل 2011)

و الله موضوع هام جدا


----------



## عبدالرحمن كاظم (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا امل الامة


----------



## يزن شلهوب (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عالملف 6 صفحات لكنه مفيد وواضح


----------



## ahmed hassn (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_omario (26 يوليو 2011)

هايل يا حسام 
موضوع جميل ويارب يكون فيه مشاركات وماده علميه تانيه من اجل زياده الافاده


----------



## taib_eng (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## علاء يوسف (1 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك 
جميل


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (9 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم و جزاكم خيراً


----------



## sayedsarhan (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع
المهم حد ينفذ الكلام ده ميقرأش بس


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي صفوان على الملف الهام


----------



## keroroda (27 مارس 2012)

How long the retention time (R.T) of the digestor?


----------



## zeinabyounes (18 أبريل 2012)

اريد معرفة كم يتكلف انشاء محطة كهرباء تعمل بالوقود الحيوي الناتج من المخلفات الصلبة وكم أقصي ميجا وات يمكن الحصول عليها من هذه الطريقة في توليد الكهرباء
وشـــــــكرا"


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------

